# Macro Reverse ring question



## burstintoflame81 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have seen the rings that allow you to mount a reversed lense directly into the camera and use the reversed lens as the ONLY lens on the camera. However, I have seen setups that had a longer lens like a 70-300 with a kit lens reversed on the end of that. Where would I find a double sided adapter ring to do that ( preferably a good quality one that won't get stuck or cross threaded or anything. ).


----------



## Derrel (Jun 6, 2010)

Fotodiox.com has lots of reversal rings. Nikon makes a BR2-A lens reversing ring that mounts to a 52mm filter thread, and then has a Nikon mount of the back of the BR2-A ring. THat can very easily have a Nikon-to-Canon EF lens adapter ring put on it. SInce the lens will be used in reverse mode, a Canon FD, Nikon F with aperture ring, or a Minolta MD or other lens with an aperture ring on the lens barrel is very useful for f/stop control, and it doesn't matter if the lens is the "wrong" brand for the camera, as long as there's a mount or a mount with an adapter that fits the camera body in use.

When used in reverse mounted fashion, Canon autofocus lenses will default to wide-open aperture; Nikon G-series lenses will default to minimum aperture; Nikon manual focus lenses and AF and AF-D series lenses will allow you to adjust the f/stop to whatever f/stops the lens has on it.

Novoflex makes a very expensive electronic lens reversal ring for Canon EF lenses.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jun 6, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Fotodiox.com has lots of reversal rings. Nikon makes a BR2-A lens reversing ring that mounts to a 52mm filter thread, and then has a Nikon mount of the back of the BR2-A ring. THat can very easily have a Nikon-to-Canon EF lens adapter ring put on it. SInce the lens will be used in reverse mode, a Canon FD, Nikon F with aperture ring, or a Minolta MD or other lens with an aperture ring on the lens barrel is very useful for f/stop control, and it doesn't matter if the lens is the "wrong" brand for the camera, as long as there's a mount or a mount with an adapter that fits the camera body in use.
> 
> When used in reverse mounted fashion, Canon autofocus lenses will default to wide-open aperture; Nikon G-series lenses will default to minimum aperture; Nikon manual focus lenses and AF and AF-D series lenses will allow you to adjust the f/stop to whatever f/stops the lens has on it.
> 
> Novoflex makes a very expensive electronic lens reversal ring for Canon EF lenses.


 

So do all FD lenses, Nikon F and Minolta MD lenses have this aperture ring? ( is this similar to the focus and zoom rings but it effects F/stop ?? ) So I can just pick up an old lens on craigslist and get an adapter?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 7, 2010)

burstintoflame81 said:


> So do all FD lenses, Nikon F and Minolta MD lenses have this aperture ring? ( is this similar to the focus and zoom rings but it effects F/stop ?? ) So I can just pick up an old lens on craigslist and get an adapter?



Yes...all Canon FD lenses have an aperture ring. Minolta MD mount manual focus lenses also have aperture rings. All Nikon manual focus lenses have aperture rings, as do Nikon AF lenses and AF-D lenses. Nikon's absolutely newest lenses, the G-series models, do not have aperture rings on them. Pentax and other brands of M42 thread mount lenses have aperture rings on the lenses. "Most" older style lenses have aperture rings; it's mostly the newest lens mounts that use electronically controlled f/stops, like the Canon EF and EF-S lenses, and the new Minolta A- mount and the Sony A-mount lenses that have eliminated the f/stop ring on the lens.

If you want a really simple, easy solution, look for a lens with a 52mm front filter thread, which will screw right onto the Nikon BR2-A lens reversing ring. The back side of the BR2-A ring has a Nikon F lens mount, and the BR2-A will bayonet directly onto a Nikon camera. Or, if you shoot Canon, an inexpensive Nikon F-lens to Canon EF lens adapter can be stuck onto the BR2A-and then the whole deal will mount right onto a Canon body camera.

A lens used reverse-mounted does NOT need to match the body's brand or lens mount. You can use any brand of lens you would like. I mention the Canon FD and Minolta MD mount lenses because those are sort of "dead-end" lenses with no current film cameras, which makes those lenses very affordable used at places like pawn shops, thrift stores,and camera shops.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool, thanks for your help.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jun 7, 2010)

Adorama has reverse rings that fit Canon EOS at various thread diameters, but they have them listed as lens/brand specific. Am I wrong in thinking that they should all work on any lens as long as the diameter is correct? I mean they don't sell camera specific filters.

Nevermind, I think that means it bayonets to that camera type. They just worded it screwy.


----------



## xintax (Jul 11, 2010)

I do have concerns as to whether or not the reverse rings would destroy my camera's autofocus mechanism. I bought a NON-electronic reverse ring. I have a d60. Some reverse rings places the reversed lens in front of a properly placed lens... Mine attaches directly on to the camera... I'm using old lens so it's okay if it gets destroyed... I'm worried bout my camera body...


----------



## Dwig (Jul 11, 2010)

burstintoflame81 said:


> Adorama has reverse rings that fit Canon EOS at various thread diameters, but they have them listed as lens/brand specific. Am I wrong in thinking that they should all work on any lens as long as the diameter is correct? I mean they don't sell camera specific filters.
> 
> Nevermind, I think that means it bayonets to that camera type. They just worded it screwy.



Neither type of adapter, whether a "reversing ring" or "macro coupler", are brand specific in reference to the lens. "Reversing rings" are brand specific in reference to the camera body.

The above uses the classic terminology as follows"

"Reversing Ring" - male filter thread on one side and lens flange on the other. There mount a single reversed lens onto a body, extension tube, or bellows. When used with normal or wide angle prime lenses, these can deliver excellent image quality. There are a few cases where mid range zooms (slight wide to slight tele like the common kit lens) also work well. Magnification is controled by increasing the bellows extension (if used) or extension tube combination. When mounted directly on the body there is no magnification adjustment. As with any true macro system, focus is best accomplished by moving the whole camera/lens combination closer or further from the subject.

"Macro Coupler" - male filter thread on both sides. These mount one lens, typically a fast prime lens, onto another lens, typically a slight telephoto, face to face. The longer lens is mounted normally on the camera body. The fast prime is acting as a closeup lens. A 50mm lens would be a +20 diopter closeup lens. Since the longer telephoto lens is mounted normally all meter and focus coupling is functional. Still, focus may be best accomplished manually by moving the whole lens/camera package.


----------



## elfilibusterismo (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, i'm a newbie in photography. I have a Nikon D60 and I bought a BR2-A lens reversing ring and have it tried but the problem is when I view the viewfinder, I can't see any. In my LCD, the system advises that the lens is not attached thought it was correctly installed and the ring really fitted to the body of my D60.

Can anybody help me with my prob and perhaps can give some tips or any possible solutions to this? Thank you very much.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 1, 2010)

elfilibusterismo said:


> Hi, i'm a newbie in photography. I have a Nikon D60 and I bought a BR2-A lens reversing ring and have it tried but the problem is when I view the viewfinder, I can't see any. In my LCD, the system advises that the lens is not attached thought it was correctly installed and the ring really fitted to the body of my D60.
> 
> Can anybody help me with my prob and perhaps can give some tips or any possible solutions to this? Thank you very much.


That ring doesn't have any electrical contacts, so as far as the camera knows - there is no lens.

Is the lens stopped down?  If it's stopped down, the viewfinder will be darker...  You might have to use a flashlight to help compose/focus.


----------

